# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  newbie mohon petunjuk tentang aka matsuba

## aditbajoel

permisi suhu" sekalian saya adit domisili Pasuruan ( jatim ) member baru dan masih anak", baru lulus SMA hihi. 
mau tanya nih, saya baru beli koi jenis aka matsuba 15cm yg awalnya merah dan beberapa minggu saya keep jadi aga oranye gitu. apakah merahnya bisa dikembalikan lagi dengan pakan ber spirulina ? pengennya sih jadi merah cerah lagi.  mohon petunjuknya . terima kasih

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> setuju pak yance ( panggil pak saja ya hihi kan lebih senior ). pelihara koi emang asik, sudah 2tahun saya tekuni, sampe rela ga jajan waktu skolah buat beli showa dari blitar wahaha. hobby yg tricky. dan sekarang ini baru post masalah yg saya alami langsung di respon sama pak soegi yg baik dan pak yance yg baik, jadi makin nambah ilmu . terima kasih banyak atas penjelasannya dan udah mampir di thread saya ya pak yance . 🙏


Ada yg masih smp sudah pelihara koi kok..semangatnya luar biasa bro. Lanjutkan !

Saya pun sudah mulai pelihara koi dari smp, dan berpuluh tahun kemudian masih senang..hobby yg abadi kalau kita di jalur yg aman..ga napsu hehe

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

hahahahahahaha

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DanielP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Lebih parah lagi..pas bilang ga ada duit..si dealer bilang 'gapapa lah om..gampang nanti dicicil juga bisa'
Akhirnya ikan diplastikin ::

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aditbajoel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

